# Orlando area Bay Boat fishing



## squitogoon (Dec 1, 2015)

I have a 22 ft Bay Boat drafting about 10-12". I know I can fish jetties, nearshore-ish reefs/wrecks weather permitting, docks inshore... What else? I usually fish Mosquito on friends skiffs/gheenoes so I don't know general areas where there might be inshore fishing suited for bay boats. Are there any such bay boat permitting-flats, good concentrations of mangroves, up in that New Smyrna area? Not looking for spots, just looking for a general "There's deep flats up in Daytona area" , "Theres deeper flats in Indian River you can fish" etc. Thanks a ton.


----------



## squitogoon (Dec 1, 2015)

oh and no jack plate id use my ipilot trolling motor in flats


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The IRL has tons of deeper flats along the edges of the channel. Put in at Parrish, and head north/south. Plenty of spots..


----------

